# Lebensläufe



## Padawan (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Alle,
ich habe eine zu Lebensläufen. Lebensläufen gibts ja eigl. genügend im Internet. Wie solle/kann ein Lebenslauf von jemanden aussehen, der gerade Informatik studiert und v.a. keine und kaum "Projekte als Referenz " bieten kann.

lg Padawan


----------



## vfl_freak (31. Oktober 2012)

Moin,



Padawan hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Alle,
> ich habe eine zu Lebensläufen. Lebensläufen gibts ja eigl. genügend im Internet. Wie solle/kann ein Lebenslauf von jemanden aussehen, der gerade Informatik studiert und v.a. keine und kaum "Projekte als Referenz " bieten kann.



So ganz verstehe ich deine Frage nicht ....
Geht es Dir um die äußere Form oder doch mehr um den Inhalt ****

Dinge, die Du nicht vorweisen kannst, kannst Du natürlich auch nicht reinschrieben, sondern nur die Dinge, die Du auch gemacht hast. Wenn Du also keine Projektreferenzen hast, dann nicht. Das ist halt bei Berufsanfängern so ....

Ein Lebenslauf soll ja genau das dokumentieren, was Du bislang in Deinem Leben gemacht hast und was für die angebotene Stelle relevant sein könnte !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## smileyml (1. November 2012)

Im Zweifel poste deinen anonymisierten Lebenslauf und es ist einfacher zu helfen.

Alternativ kann man die selbst erstellten Codeschnipsel vielleicht zu einer Art Sparte zusammenfassen und es als "kleine Referenz" angeben. Oder auch Uni-Projekte.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Annika85 (3. Dezember 2012)

Man kann schon immer ein wenig ausschmücken aber du solltest wirklich nur rein schreiben was du schon gemacht hast. Es kann nämlich sein, dass man dir beim Vorstellungsgespräch dazu fragen stellt und wenn du dazu dann nicht sagen kannst ist das doof. 
Du hast ja vielleicht während des Studiums schon irgendwelche Zertifikate erlangt, sowas kannst du mit rein schreiben.


----------



## Binni (13. Dezember 2012)

Wichtig ist, wenn du keine Referenzen vorweisen kannst, dass du klar machst wie sehr du dich für PCs und Co interessierst. 
Aber würde dir 1-2 Praktika empfehlen, das kommt immer gut und ist auch für dich eine neue Erfahrung.


----------



## phillip (5. Januar 2014)

Zuerst, sie sollten kein Template benutzen, sondern sehr originell sein, und es selber machen!


----------



## ronaldh (16. März 2014)

Binni hat gesagt.:


> Aber würde dir 1-2 Praktika empfehlen, das kommt immer gut und ist auch für dich eine neue Erfahrung.



Das ist genau richtig! Als Arbeitgeber interessiert man sich immer dafür, wie sich ein Bewerber in der Praxis macht. Bewerber, die fachlich vielleicht gute Noten haben, sich jedoch im Arbeitsleben nicht zurecht finden, gibt es genug. Daher werden Praktikumszeugnisse häufig intensiver gelesen, als die Abschlusszeugnisse der Uni, oder gar Abi-Zeugnisse.


----------



## UsetoHelp (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde auch ein paar Uniprojekte eintragen. Auf keinen Fall lügen, weil das kommt immer raus.


----------



## michaelepp (29. März 2016)

Denke auch, dass du die Projekte an der Uni etwas malerisch umschreiben solltest. Wir haben mal ne kleine Ausstellung organisiert, da habe ich mich dann natürlich direkt mit der "Planung und Durchführung einer Multimedia-Ausstellung in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Medienzentrum Freiburg" betitelt. 

So läuft es halt. Halte die Personaler aber nicht für dumm. Wie bereits erwähnt, niemals lügen, das kommt raus.


----------

